# Mirrors - Cute or Cruel?



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all 

I heard tiels enjoy a mirror very much.
However there seems to be a lot of issues they develop behaviour-wise because of the mirrors.

I heard stories of birds that are loners and fall inlove with their reflex, sing, and even somehow try to mate or excite themselves on perches while looking at the mirror. It seemed a bit cruel, I seen some youtube videos, of cockatiels that are single-birds of the house and they sing desperately to reflexes on furniture and cage toys because they think it's a mate... It's a kind of sad sight, in my opinion.

But i also heard that even birds who have mates sometimes sing to mirror reflexes and fall inlove with them despite having a cage companion.

I never gave my birds toys that made them see themselves; i have 5 tiels, 3 in one cage, 2 in other, soon they'll all join the same big cage toghether. So I'm even a bit afraid of them trading a mate for a mirror. 4 of them seem to have gathered up as friends or couples and one is too young for it. We don't plan or want any eggs around and we won't offer them nests. They're all too young to mate netherless. But it worries me seeing some things around and makes me a bit sad for the birds...

What's your opinion on this?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I think it depends on the bird. I have a bird who couldn't care less about the mirror, in fact I would say she's scared of her reflection! and one who now and then likes to look at herself and say hello.

Mirrors can make some birds territorial, and it can make some birds broody, or it can cause them sexual frustration if their "companion" won't mate with them. I think it's always better to keep at least a couple of birds - I don't believe a mirror should be a substitute for companionship nor do I think mirrors should always be left in the cage. I treat the mirrors like I treat their toys and they are never left in more than a couple of days at a time, then they get a big break from them so they don't get attached. 

Some people are dead set against mirrors, but I think if you observe your bird you can work out quickly whether they should have them or not - if they start exhibiting signs of seeing the mirror as a mate then the mirror should be removed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had a mirror in our cage for a long time, but it was for one specific bird. He was on the special side, had this really cool whistle he would do and he loved to do it in front of the mirror. But then again, he never got aggressive over the mirror and he had other birds for company. It was just something he liked. But as Belinda said, it depends on the bird. Most girl birds aren't interested in mirrors, a lot of the time its a boy thing.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It depends on the individual bird and the individual situation. Some birds are happier with a mirror, especially an "only bird" that is left alone for long periods of time. If the bird is happy and the mirror isn't causing behavior issues, then I don't see a problem.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My bird Kirk became obsessed with his mirror buddy, even with other birds in the cage..so I removed it. He would sit in front of the mirror all day long and he would snuggle up to it and sometimes he even would lick it! But he also licked the walls..I've always kind of thought there is something a bit strange about him. Anyways, I removed it because the only time he left the mirror was to go get food or water and then he'd be back up with himself. My other 2 could care less about their reflections.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> My bird Kirk became obsessed with his mirror buddy, even with other birds in the cage..so I removed it. He would sit in front of the mirror all day long and he would snuggle up to it and sometimes he even would lick it! But he also licked the walls..I've always kind of thought there is something a bit strange about him. Anyways, I removed it because the only time he left the mirror was to go get food or water and then he'd be back up with himself. My other 2 could care less about their reflections.


Grey was the same way! When we get ready for a shower. He sits and licks his reflection. He starting to pay attention to it less and less though. I like to think this is because we are bonding.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with it depending on the bird. My male Lutino Sparta is almost two and has had a mirror in his cage for over a year now. He loves to whistle in it and say pretty bird. He is still very bonded with me. He gives me kisses and talks to me and so forth. I would say if you put one in and see any changes that are not good then I would remove it.


----------



## Nadley (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't have strong feelings one way or the other about mirrors. Ralph has absolutely zero interest in them. If I hold her up to the bathroom mirror she completely ignores her reflection, it's as if I was just holding her up to the wall or something.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I don't have strong feelings one way or the other about mirrors. Ralph has absolutely zero interest in them. If I hold her up to the bathroom mirror she completely ignores her reflection, it's as if I was just holding her up to the wall or something.


This would be because Ralph is a girl and girls aren't as interested in their reflections as boys are. Btw, Ralph is a cute name!!!


----------



## Mr Cockatiel (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a 4 month old that I leave on top of his cage when Im busy doing something and there are mirrors on the wall right next to his cage. It's the perfect spot for the cage so I'm thinking of ripping the mirrors off, because as of now he'll wolf whistle and say other things and make other noises when he's next to the mirrors (and when I'm eavesdropping and he can't see me) but when I come, pick him up and let him hang out with me on my shoulder etc he doesn't do any of those things. He just keeps quiet. He does the call out whistle to me first thing in the morning from his cage and if I'm around the corner, to know I'm there. But that's it. Will he start whistling more etc while his with me as he gets older? Or is it because of the mirrors?


----------



## Mr Cockatiel (Nov 27, 2011)

As you can see from my avatar pic. Cage next to mirrors.

He loves the mirrors by the way, and I leave him there on a sheet just b4 bedtime and when I come to put him back in his cage for the night he'll hiss and softly bite and kind of defend his reflection and not want to leave his spot, little bugger.What do you think?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you want him to wolf whistle at you, you'll have to start looking more like a sexy cockatiel. This is mating behavior, and males tend to save it for someone or something that looks like a potential mate. But if you whistle at him first he's likely to whistle back. 

Wanting to stay with the mirror at night is also mating/flocking behavior. He's settled down with his honey and wants to stay that way. 

This is all normal behavior, not a problem. It would be problem behavior if he viciously attacked you when you asked him to come back to the cage.


----------



## Mr Cockatiel (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks tielfan.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

I have never had an issue with mirrors, the mirror has largely gone un-noticed until recently - my female is lonely  
So i leave it in, she can have some sort of company while im out.


----------

